
Demystifying Bodhi Meditation - horrido
https://medium.com/@richardeng/demystifying-bodhi-meditation-f1b31318b29b
======
DrScump
Shouldn't the last bulleted item start with _" Visualization"_ instead of
"Meditation"?

~~~
horrido
Actually, it doesn't matter. Visualization is hard work. Meditation is hard
work. It's all the same.

